# Interactive space marine painter



## cerrakoth

does anyone know of a interactive online space marine painter(not the crappy GW one) thanks in advance sorry for other post miss spelt it


----------



## Jacobite

Bolter And Chainsword has a great one.:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php

and a Terminator one: 

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/tsmp.php

A bit complex at first but once you get the hang of it its great.


----------



## cerrakoth

Thanks
bah you have to write loads lol


----------



## bucket_boy101

Hey does anyone else know why the link to the bolter and chainsword page is not working, or is it just me? I have tried links to the painter from many othre sites, and then just to the B&C home page, but it seems their server must be down. Can anyone fill me in, please?


----------



## Vaz

No, the server's down. I can't access it.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

I can't get to either. A bit annoying actually. I was going to post on there.


----------



## The_Chaplain

the B&C has been down for several days now, I wonder what happened to the site?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

B&C is down but I've seen the painters before they are pretty good.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Yeah they are *damn* (!) better than the GW one. That one's crap.


----------



## Deneris

Good to hear other folks are having trouble getting to the B&C- I thought it was something wrong at my end...

And the B+C paint programs are great; They even have a version for painting Chaos Space Marines...


----------



## Alex

Oh it's back up now. That is a much better painter than the GW one


----------



## True Dementia

thts quite gd actualy  justu sed it to try out a paint scheme for my ordered marines


----------



## jakkie

OMG that is quite amazing. its better than the one on DoW!, if a bit more advanced


----------



## Firenze

Here is a few pics i have which i did to test some captain ideas .etc.:

SM painter beta is the best as it has better equipment set ups.

























There.


----------



## humakt

That last one looks very funky.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Cool nice find.


----------



## Beaky

How did you get the Plasma Pistol, Powersword, Powerfist, Jump Pack and Robes? I can't find them.


----------



## jakkie

heres my Fire Warrior








and my Chaos SM









its an amazing painter, with the shadows and reflections and stuff!


----------



## Vaz

First of my Chapter, Praetorians of the Eclipse.


----------



## jakkie

i cant see it


----------



## humakt

jakkie said:


> i cant see it


Obviously its very dark during the Eclipse that there the Praetorians of ... No wait a minute


----------



## jakkie

sigh, every time i look at this thread, it makes me want to go and make some more!

well, heres my imperial forces so far:


----------



## Wilder

Very nice, better than the GW.


----------



## Dies Irae

jakkie, where did you find the Powerfist, plasma pistol and skull icon???


----------



## jakkie

its on the wargear on the v.3 beta version


----------



## Cato Sicarius

You mean the 5.0 one.


----------



## jakkie

yeah,probably


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

I can't save the marine once it is done for some reason it sucks:angry:


----------



## Talos

This is great was very useful when I was starting my new SM force.


----------



## Jack Johnson

Bionic eye = #0F0F8C 00004D
Helmet strip = #FF0000 660000
Laurels
Aquila on chest
Cloak = black
Less shading
Mk.8 armour
Cloak = black
Robe =	#800000 #0F4A00 aa0000
Tabard = black 660000
Devastator Insignia = #FF0000
Purity seal on left shoulder = #cc0000
Veteran Insignia = #00028C
Gothic number 9, right = black
Mk.6 Greaves
Roman number 2 = black
Bolt Pistol = black
Frag Grenade
Powerfist = #00028C aa0000
Small Pouch Center Right
Small Pouch Far Right
Small Pouch Far Left

Exhaust = 800000
Back Pack Joints = 0F4A00
Back Pack = 800000
Back Pack Crown = 00008A
Head Top = ff0000
Head Middle =000000
Head Lower = 00008A
Eyes = 0F4A00
Ears = 09095C
Pipes on Helmet = 041A00
Chest Plate = 0F4A00
Eagle = BA8C00
Skull = 990505
Belt = 09095C
Upper Left Leg = 09095C
Left Knee = 0F4A00
Shoulder Left Trim = FFD500
Shoulder Left Inset = 0F4A00
Upper Left Arm = 09095C
Left Elbow = 0F4A00
Left Lower Arm = 09095C
Left Hand = 400000
Soft Armour = 000000
Face grill 0F4A00


----------



## Jack Johnson

*good colours for painter*

Good trim: ffff00, FFD500
Good for soft armour: 25261c, 333628
good black: 52545E, 423B35, 848285, b9ada1, 
good blue: 284363, 281a56, 244588, 162335, 3B3876, 00589c, 003857, 0090C9, 0d00ff, 001a9e, 28336b

good red: 9b221a, c70808, CC0000
good green: 00611A, 1F6A63, 0F4A00, 
good yellow: A8D600, 
possiblely good gold: FF8400, cfac00, ba8c00


----------



## Jack Johnson

*more good colours*

Good blues: 1E45B0, 002FB0, 002999, 0f3499, 0a3abf, 1F4DCC, 006AFF, 244588, 1111A6, 2c3d5c, 234887
Good purple: 9C008C, 800d74
Good whites: dbdeff
Good blacks. 262626, 333638
Good greens:3cff00


----------

